# Ranch or Mayo? That is the question



## dontsurfonmytur (Sep 28, 2006)

If you had to pick one, ranch or mayo, (one serving), which would it be to eat with your sandwich.

dont say neither, i just watn to knwo which one is bettter than the other healthy-wise.

BTW, im not stupid i just ask because at my work the sandwiches are dam good and they come with ranch or garlic sauce(mayo spread) and i cant go back to dry.

also state why one is better than the other


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Sep 28, 2006)

bump cmon plzzzz


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> If you had to pick one, ranch or mayo, (one serving), which would it be to eat with your sandwich.
> 
> dont say neither, i just watn to knwo which one is bettter than the other healthy-wise.
> 
> ...



What are your goals?

On the otherhand..

Does it really matter. you are eating some crap baguette, over processed nitrate filled meat.  What does it matter, they will probably both be crap considering they are being used at a cafeteria


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Sep 28, 2006)

one the meat isnt processed, its baked chicken breast, and sometimes roast beef (lean). Sliced at the store itself. Also its a cafe, its a mom and pop store and the owners are really nice. I just watn to know do the variety in ingredients of ranch and mayo make the one worse than other?


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 28, 2006)

choosing one or the other will not make a difference

choosing to eat it plain probably wont make that much of a difference

baked = shit, dont eat baked foods.

this is like asking if a snickers is worse than a milky way, they both suck and you shouldnt eat either


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> one the meat isnt processed, its baked chicken breast, and sometimes roast beef (lean). Sliced at the store itself. Also its a cafe, its a mom and pop store and the owners are really nice. I just watn to know do the variety in ingredients of ranch and mayo make the one worse than other?




I wouldn't think one is worse than the other - they are both fat, unless they are fat free, which probably isn't the case..  Just eat it and enjoy it


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2006)

I like ranch more then mayo but thats just a preference


----------



## Spud (Sep 28, 2006)

How about plain? I can't stand either, and will enjoy my chicken sandwiches with lettuce, tomatoes, avocad, swiss cheese and nothing else.


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:


> If you had to pick one, ranch or mayo, (one serving), which would it be to eat with your sandwich.
> 
> dont say neither, i just watn to knwo which one is bettter than the other healthy-wise.
> 
> ...


neither


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Sep 28, 2006)

yeah, today i realized the sauces arent relaly that good or worth it...but the meatball sandwich is sooo dank, meatballs+provolone+spaghetti sauce+onions on a bagguete...damn..


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes, meatball sandwiches are "clammy: unpleasantly cool and humid"


----------



## JimSnow (Sep 29, 2006)

Thousand Island.


----------

